# Freeport Surf tomorrow morning



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok guys I'm desperate to cast a line tomorrow morning. I dont want to take the kayak out in the bay with this wind and rain forecast so I was thinking that a NE wind might laydown the surf early in the morning. 

Will a NE wind provide some calm surf with an incoming tide early in the morning?


----------



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

Nevermind.....

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/surfside-texas


----------



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

How's it looking for tomorrow ? Thinking about hitting the Freeport surf early tomorrow as well... Phone won't open the link....


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea, I think it's going to be rough in the morning. If you do get out, report back! Good luck either way!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Not going to be the best conditions but ill be on a beach making the best of it!


----------



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

*?*

Gonna be in the Freeport area?



matagordamudskipper said:


> Not going to be the best conditions but ill be on a beach making the best of it!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Matagorda


----------



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck, gonna hit Freeport and see how it is...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I was down at the mouth of the river last weekend ended up with 3 sand sharks about 3 foot long. Using live mullet about 6in long. Also a few big whiting.
James


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I was down yesterday evening, with NE wind, hoping for a flat surf, but the surf was definitely not flat, lol. Not good at all. I was at Surfside beach access 5 area.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Last evening from about 4PM on the N wind calmed the surf down and it was fairly decent. Lots of black drum from Freeport Pier along with a few reds and drum in the surf on a fairly consistent tide......water in for a long time before hitting a low tide late that night. North wind this AM stronger with wind surfers out in force. If it lays down this evening again the bite might be back on. Sunday rain still in the forecast but Monday looks great with some forecasted blue surf next week(yeah...they are often wrong on their forecasting, especially Underground Weather).


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

fultonswimmer said:


> Last evening from about 4PM on the N wind calmed the surf down and it was fairly decent. Lots of black drum from Freeport Pier along with a few reds and drum in the surf on a fairly consistent tide......water in for a long time before hitting a low tide late that night. North wind this AM stronger with wind surfers out in force. If it lays down this evening again the bite might be back on. Sunday rain still in the forecast but Monday looks great with some forecasted blue surf next week(yeah...they are often wrong on their forecasting, especially Underground Weather).


I've seen you refer to the Freeport Pier twice now. The only piers I am aware of in the Freeport area is the very short gulf pier at Quintana and the mini pier (boardwalk) at the park at the end of the old river. Am I missing something?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I was down again yesterday and decided to throw a couple lines out for the heck of it. Surf was a bit rough for my likings again.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

The pier at Quintana is and has always been called by locals as the "Freeport" Pier...why I have not a clue. It is not long but with water under it there can be a lot of "catching" of all species. Just ask the locals who frequent it when the tides are incoming or stable. Not low tide friendly but right now this is not a problem as the tides are slow moving and not really varying much(.5" or thereabout). I fish the surf down from the pier all the time and I have seen tons of fish brought in by those who use that "pier". But....a lot of folks do not know about it, do not like it, or in your case? That is not a bad thing so maybe I should keep my mouth shut!!!


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

fultonswimmer said:


> The pier at Quintana is and has always been called by locals as the "Freeport" Pier...why I have not a clue. It is not long but with water under it there can be a lot of "catching" of all species. Just ask the locals who frequent it when the tides are incoming or stable. Not low tide friendly but right now this is not a problem as the tides are slow moving and not really varying much(.5" or thereabout). I fish the surf down from the pier all the time and I have seen tons of fish brought in by those who use that "pier". But....a lot of folks do not know about it, do not like it, or in your case? That is not a bad thing so maybe I should keep my mouth shut!!!


Hey, I really appreciate your reply. As a native of this area, I was wondering if I had missed something (I didn't know it was called the Freeport Pier). I've never gone out on that pier (looks like on a low tide that there would be no water under it). It's 30 minutes from my house, so I may give it a try soon. Planning on hitting the MOB Wednesday, so I'll be in the area then.


----------

